# glass eyes



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

some eyes are painted and some use Tarra's print out


----------



## fenris (Jun 11, 2013)

Those are cool eyes


----------



## fenris (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the idea


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That's an awesome idea!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

These work out really well. Glad you showed them to us.


----------



## Brian-boogieman (Mar 21, 2013)

very cool I would love to make some of these... so glade you did this


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

It's really interesting to see the different ways they came out. I like the idea of using the Dollar Store gems.

Here's the link you mentioned for Terra's printout -

http://www.halloweenforum.com/special/TerrasHalloweenEyes.jpg

She gave some additional suggestions here, too... 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/77303-realistic-eyeballs.html

I love the color on those.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

This is why I love this forum. I would never have thought of using the glass rocks. 

I also love this forum because it has other people who are always dreaming of the next prop, party, tombstone, etc.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool look! Could these be lit from behind?


----------



## savache27 (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome tutorial. We have some foam mannequin heads. How did you do the texture and the teeth?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

awokennightmare,yes you can light them and they look good ,i used led light
savache,cotton and mold latex for the texture , i cast the teeth like a dentist


----------

